# Warning: Object directory not changed from original <something>



## jozze (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello everyone!

While I was running FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE r252250, I noticed that whenever I was trying to build any port, prior to building, I it was giving me warnings, like for example


```
[cmd="#"]cd /usr/ports/devel/libexecinfo[/cmd]
[cmd="#"]make install clean[/cmd]
... (fetch/patch/configure phase)
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/devel/libexecinfo/work/libexecinfo-1.1
```

Despite all warnings, everything compiles and works like it should. So far the problem appears even on a clean install -- I've tried with a fresh jail, without any tweaking/configuring. This isn't merely a port problem, it happens when compiling the kernel too, but while I was compiling "world"/kernel (I upgraded the system to 9.1-STABLE r252340), the error appeared only once!

```
---------------------------------
>>> stage 2.3: build tools
---------------------------------
...
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/STRIPPED
...
```
where STRIPPED is my custom kernel, which I am running right now without any noticeable problems (so this is the very kernel, it was giving me warnings about).

I searched on the Internet, and I found out that in those directories, to which the warning is pointing, one should issue a `# make obj` command, to get rid of the warning, and then resume the compilation.

While everything compiles and seems to work flawlessly (despite those warnings), I am still worried. Does anyone else experience the same errors? Should I just wait and worry when/if things start breaking?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 30, 2013)

Please, read /usr/src/share/mk/bsd.obj.mk


----------

